# Has anybody used snowchains on soft ground?



## jarvis (May 1, 2005)

We have just got back from a C&CC bonfire meet. The ground was very soft, which meant just about all the M/Hs had to be pulled out by 4x4s. Has anybody used snowchains to help get their M/H out? The idea seems to be ok.
Graham.


----------



## 88734 (May 9, 2005)

I used to go off-roading when the landerover was off the road I put snow chains on the MGB and used that instead. 8O


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

What a kinky title for a sensible subject :evil2: 

Sharon


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jarvis
You were lucky that you found someone with a 4x4 that was willing to help you mate, considering all the bad feelings that some have about them.

A big well done to the ever present helpful 4x4 driver.

Keith

Ps Were the fireworks good??? Any pics???
Merlin... My MGB was always off the road. lol


----------



## 88801 (May 9, 2005)

I had to use snow chains once when we lived in the US (this was for use on snow :roll: ) I found them not the easiest thing to fit, I can't imagine how you would fit them if you were on soft ground. Once you realise you are stuck fitting snow chains would be difficult & I don't know if they would help by then. Fitting them before you actually got stuck probably would help, in all my years of motorhoming I only got stuck in the mud once & that was on a rally where I was told to park :evil: . Other than that I have some mats I put under the wheels.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*snow chains*

hi all
A just a thought do they make 4x4 motorhomes it would be 
better for rough ground lol  espeally when in winter sites with grass pitches........ myself keep to the hardstuff ccasion5:  
before going on the grass :!: :!:


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

Hi Jarvis,

Yep, I got well and truly stuck at our inland sailing champs at Rutland last year. Deflated the tyres to 1 bar and put my snow chains on and dragged myself out. The farmer couldn't help for another day, and he wanted to use a toy 4x4 to do the job!

I had parked next to a mate in a small VW 'van who was Ok, but I started sinking and was at an angle that wouldv'e made staying in bed too much of a challenge, and decided to move myself before sinkling to the axles!

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I always carry chains with me, at first they are awkward to put on, but with a few practice goes it becomes quite easy.

I've used them a few times in snow but haven't had to use them in mud yet, i reckon they will work ok and think the only hassle would be cleaning them afterwards, much better than getting stuck though.

pete.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

jarvis said:


> Has anybody used snowchains to help get their M/H out? The idea seems to be ok.


Hi,

yes, I used snow chains on soft ground last Easter on the aire in Laignes, France:

Situation was that this aire has an oval gravel driveway and the motorhomes are supposed to be parked on the grass inside and outside of this oval. It was already dark when we arrived so I could not see the condition of the ground, but it had not rained for days so I did not expect any soft ground and drove onto the grass. I felt immediately that the ground was too soft, so I tried to stay in motion and reach the other side of the oval, but got stuck right in the middle.

So after one failed attempt to reverse I did not make any further attempts to "crawl out", because this would have allowed the front wheels to dig even deeper into the mud. *Instead I put on the snow chains, and it worked like a treat!*

We then spent the night on the driveway, as did one other motorhome that arrived after us.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 96266 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Spikes Spider*

Hello

I've not tried them personally but Spikes Spider's are written up as ideal for soft ground / mud. I'm very tempted to buy some but they are very pricey (compared to standard chains) and was wondering if anyone has had any experience of them?


----------



## 96266 (Sep 12, 2005)

*What you want is one of these!!*

Amesz 4WD Off Road Motorhomes...just the ticket for muddy fields

http://www.amesz.com.au/view/navigation/59


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jarvis re your snow chain query.
At the last York MH show it was a quagmire, I use Spike Spiders a Swiss quick fit system my only problem was driving to miss others bogged down who I thought at the time were trying to side swipe me, I got to my pitch without bother. There are 2 down sides 1)Having to clean the mud off the chains when dry. 2) The cost of them they are twice the price of other brands but thats the Swiss.
If you can afford the sub 300 they are the best and easiest to fit.

log onto http://www.spikes-spiders.com/productInfo/hardware/ and watch the film then judge for your self.
rgds
Richard


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> I always carry chains with me, at first they are awkward to put on, but with a few practice goes it becomes quite easy.
> 
> I've used them a few times in snow but haven't had to use them in mud yet, i reckon they will work ok and think the only hassle would be cleaning them afterwards, much better than getting stuck though.
> 
> pete.


Pete,

Can you let me have details of your snow chains, I'm not very agile these days due to disability/age, how easy/difficult to put on/off also the weight/bulk.

In the past we've used curtains, pull the curtains, go to bed until the snow has gone.

I've pushed my luck long enough in Greece where you should have chains if there is snow on the road. I crept over the Katari Pass (1700 metres) one January behind a snow plough with 6ft of snow at the road side.

Don


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone tried these look simpler to fit than chains http://www.roofbox.co.uk/autosock/movieintro.html


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Morning Don,

We Have König T2 heavy duty chains. Don't be tempted to go for the medium or light duty ones, they won't be strong enough. The plastic box they come in is quite compact at around 12ins square and about 4ins deep with a good inbuilt carry handle, fairly heavy but not too bad.

I got them from discount autoparts in cambridge on 01223 323488, very helpful on the phone.
They also have a good website...

http://www.skidrive.co.uk/chains/index.php

I found them quite easy to fit with a bit of practice. This involves crouching or kneeling down and sliding the chain behind the wheels before joining them together over the top of the wheel, so a reasonable amount of agility is req'd.
I do a 'dry' run before each winter season just to refresh my memory of the fitting process so I don't make a prat of myself when it comes to crunch time! They also have a good pictorial guide to show how to fit them....

http://www.skidrive.co.uk/chains/fit_guide.php3

Cost around £85 I think.

pete.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Pete,

Thanks for the info.

I've put my tyres size into their calculator and the following came up

http://www.skidrive.co.uk/chains/chainfocus.php3?partno=T9095 At £64.99.

Are they the same as yours or do you think I should phone them and try and get a more heavy duty set. The ones illustrated look a bit flimsy.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Oops, sorry, forgot to mention, as far as i know that calculator thing only works for cars/light vehs, the ones you mention are the lightweight ones, you need the T2 heavy duty ones. You can see this type If you scroll to the bottom of this pagelink...

http://www.skidrive.co.uk/chains/index.php

Not sure if you can order the T2's online though, (just for info, mine are 215/70R15 tyres and 3200gvw, my box says T2 - 230 which is the possibly the code for that size tyre) so best to ring them to clarify with your tyre size and weight.

pete.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Pete wrote

Not sure if you can order the T2's online though, (just for info, mine are 215/70R15 tyres and 3200gvw, my box says T2 - 230 which is the possibly the code for that size tyre) so best to ring them to clarify with your tyre size and weight. 

Pete,

I'll give them a ring tomorrow to check it out.. 

My tyres are 205/70R15C with GVW 3300kg. Do you have alloy wheels? I was a bit concerned but they claim there ok with alloys. 

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yes, I've got alloys and the chains fit around the tyre and don't touch the wheel so no probs with any damage.

pete.


----------



## jarvis (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for their input on this. I too got some T2 chains from skidrive they cost me £99 for my Ducato 16 inch wheels. I have fitted them which was very easy and straight forward, but I have not yet used them in mud. sidrive will not charge delivery if you order online. Mine came the next day.

Graham.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

PJ wrote

"We Have König T2 heavy duty chains. Don't be tempted to go for the medium or light duty ones, they won't be strong enough. The plastic box they come in is quite compact at around 12ins square and about 4ins deep with a good inbuilt carry handle, fairly heavy but not too bad."

Morning Pete

Ordered the snow chains this morning £89.99 that included free delivery.

Thanks

Don


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Brindley chains want 219.95inc vat for my brave  

Olley


----------

